# Two explorer.exe files in process list, Windows directory, etc.



## Nanase (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,

Recently I've noticed that I'd have two explorer.exe files appear in my process list. I've messed around a bit and discovered that it's tied with My Documents (and possibly other folders). When I end the second explorer.exe process (the smallest one in size), the My Documents folder would close. I've ran two virus scans (Avira! AntiVir, HouseCall) and both did not report any infections.










I've confided about this problem to a friend and he concluded that it may not be a problem, but rather how my computer would recognize two explorer.exe's as one for my desktop and one for My Documents or any other folder. I've thought about this, but I haven't seen this problem before until recently (a few days ago).

I've looked around and discovered that I've two explorer.exe files in my Windows directory. While highlighting over the icon that has the monitor and computer, it would display a tooltip saying that it's a Microsoft file. When doing the same for the second version, no tooltip would appear. The first version would be 0.98MB in file size while its counterpart is only 80 bytes.










Also, when closing the My Documents folder, sometimes the second process would still appear. I'm not sure whether or not this is a glitch or a virus. Any help or input would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.

EDIT: This is on Windows XP SP2 Home Edition.


----------



## Nanase (Mar 8, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Nanase, What are the hardware specs of your pc, what version of operating system are you running, what antivirus and what firewall ?


----------



## Nanase (Mar 8, 2008)

blkwlnt64 said:


> Hi Nanase, What are the hardware specs of your pc, what version of operating system are you running, what antivirus and what firewall ?


Hi,

I'm running Windows XP SP2 Home Edition, Avira AntiVir as my virus scanner, and Comodo as my firewall.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

What new things have you installed lately - say in the last 4-8 wks ?


----------



## ficdogg (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe you changed in youre folder options to open every folder in a new process
If you suspect a virus you can do an easy test
Kill the first process called explorer
if youre left with just youre wallpaper than thats the real one, if not delete the sucker


----------



## Nanase (Mar 8, 2008)

blkwlnt64 said:


> What new things have you installed lately - say in the last 4-8 wks ?


I haven't downloaded any programs or installed anything of that nature in months.

This second explorer.exe only appears when I open My Computer or My Documents through the Start menu, otherwise I always have just one explorer.exe open at all times.



ficdogg said:


> Maybe you changed in youre folder options to open every folder in a new process
> If you suspect a virus you can do an easy test
> Kill the first process called explorer
> if youre left with just youre wallpaper than thats the real one, if not delete the sucker


How would I check to see if any folder options were changed regarding opening in a new process?


----------



## ficdogg (Mar 8, 2008)

go 
Tools>folder options>view
see if "Launch folder windows in a separate process" is checked


----------

